# Rye Grass or Tall Fescue?



## NEALawnGuy (Jul 7, 2019)

Should I over seed my lawn with Rye or Tall Fescue this fall? I've used Chipmate Rye grass over the years and I like it but I've always heard Tall Fescue has a greener tint to it and I'm trying to get my lawn as green as possible. Just looking peoples opinions on both.

Location: NorthEast Arkansas


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

I would mix with KBG. Tall Fescue requires a HOC that's higher than Perenial Rye.


----------



## Aralius (Jun 3, 2019)

TTTF! 30-40% Germination could be expected with KBG. Nothing wrong with Rye, newer cultivars of TTTF is impressive looking.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Doesn't even look like a major overseed is required at this point. If that's the case, you won't get Tall Fescue to take in there, with so much Ryegrass. The few that do would look out of place in following years. Scattered or low rates of Tall Fescue tend not to play well in Ryegrass lawns, but the opposite can often work (low rates of ryegrass with mostly Tall Fescue).


----------

